# Bessacarr 520 - 2008



## John_H (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi All - can anyone help please?

I'm buying a 2008 Bessacarr E520 and the dealer has told me that the habitation door is manual key open and close. 

I find this odd as the key fob has 3 button icons on it - which look like an open, a lock and a third which has a kind of habitation area with a key symbol over it.

Is the dealer just telling me porkies about the locking cos it's not working or does it really only have manual locking - if so, whats the third button on the key fob for?

Also, any suggestions where to place a second leisure battery? I do have the gas bottle area free as it's got a gaslow system.

Thanks in advance for replies
John


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a 2008 Swift Bolero, pretty similar to the Bessacarr and on mine the third button on the remote does indeed control the locking on the habitation door.

Some Swift Group vans of this era (including mine) had a problem with the original habitation door and it had to be replaced with a different style. Mine did include remote locking but I wonder if yours was replaced with a non-locking type. If you could post a photo of the door then that may help.

Thinking about it, is there a rubber shrouded tube that connects the base of the door to the main body of the van. If there is then that is almost certainly the wires for the central locking system.

Regards siting a second battery, then I'd try and get it as close as possible to the existing one as it would make it a much easier job.

Phil


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

John_H said:


> Hi All - can anyone help please?
> 
> I'm buying a 2008 Bessacarr E520 and the dealer has told me that the habitation door is manual key open and close.
> 
> ...


My 2008 Chausson has the Fiat 3 button key fob but the habitation door is not part of the remote central locking and requires a seperate key to open and lock.
The 'third' position on the keypad is a hangover from the base vehicle where it would have opened the load compartment whilst allowing the cab doors to remain locked.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have A 2009 Bessacarr E789 and the third button does operate the hab door central locking.

The E500 should be the same and this can be confirmed in the Swift brochure from 2008

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/Uploads/Brochures/Motorhomes/Bessacarr/E500/Archive/E500 Oct08.pdf

Hope this helps Richard...


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, we have a 520 bessacar and the fob has three buttons it does open and close the habitation door.

On our key fob bottom button opens all doors middle button closes all doors and top button opens cab doors only,

Hope this helps Kim


----------



## John_H (Aug 22, 2011)

many, many thanks to you all for the replies  

I'll be paying the dealer a call tomorrow to advise him that he is mistaken :roll: and that I'd like it fixed before I pick up the vehicle.

Thanks also for the advice re the 2nd battery.

Now, just got to find out why the image in the reversing camera is the 'wrong' way round and to see if I can update the Travel Pilot SatNav maps ...


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

John_H said:


> Now, just got to find out why the image in the reversing camera is the 'wrong' way round and to see if I can update the Travel Pilot SatNav maps ...


Not sure if/how you can update the Travel Pilot but I suspect the problem with the reversing camera is something else I got sorted under warranty. Some of the 2008 models had a camera that only gave a true image rather than a mirror image. On my van the camera had to be replaced to cure the problem. Sergeant Electrical are quite frequent posters on this forum and will probably be better placed to help you rather than going to Swift.

Phil


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i have a 2007 E560 and like travellingirl top button nearest to pop out key open's cab area middle button locks everything and bottom button open's everything including habitation door,

quote from brochure
The distinctive body shell sits on a low-line chassis,
which offers superior ride, comfort and road handling
due to its wider track* and low centre of gravity.
The awning is now fitted as standard and car like
qualities are further enhanced with a passenger
airbag,
{ remote central locking to all doors} 
and the option of cruise control, cab air-conditioning, colour
reversing camera and sat nav as part of the Elegance
pack. For winter use there is a new optional winter
pack consisting of fresh and waste water tank heaters
and fridge vent covers for all year round travelling


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

We have A 2009 Bessacarr E665 and the third button does operate the habitation door central locking. 

Norrie


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

I doubt you will be able to update the maps on your Travel Pilot. I had one in my previous Swift van with a corrupt map disc. Ended up buying a used CD rom off Ebay as it is no longer supported. Still have it if you ever need one!!!
I also had the same issue with the reversing camera - there are a lot of threads on the internet on this topic, just Google it. I replaced my van .....solved both problems! :lol: 

John


----------



## John_H (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, thanks to this forum, the central locking has now been fixed, along with a couple of other items. 

We're looking forward to our first outing during the October half-term. As yet we've absolutely no idea where to go but no doubt we'll think of somewhere. 

Looks like the Travelpilot is a waste of time then - guess we need to invest in a decent nav system and try to find one with a camera input.

If not a seperate monitor would do but I'm thinking that we'd have to replace the cmera as well as the image is not mirrored.

Oh well, can't expcet everything can you?

thanks all .... John


----------

